# My Hero Academia inspired RP.



## Shomat (Jan 25, 2018)

So hey, I don't typically type out an ad and post it somewhere but recently I've just had this itch I'd like satiated with the assistance of someone that might enjoy what I propose as much as I will. This itch has been something spurred on by my rewatching of My Hero Academia or Boku No Hero Academia for those so inclined. I’d like to play out an RP set in the world of MHA. This could be done in a number of ways, we could follow the plotline of the show, or the manga if you’re up to date with it, we could create our own canon. For the show only focuses on Japan and nowhere else in the world, one idea might be that we plot out an RP for heroes in another country. I’m open to ideas and would love to discuss things beforehand.

I’d much prefer this RP be focused more on the story than smut. That is not to say there can’t be smut within the RP, but that it’s not going to be the focus of the RP if it is included. I like to RP when there is a story when there are often multiple characters with which our own interact with throughout the course of the RP. So if that’s something you enjoy as well then please do drop on by and say hello.

I already have my quirk thought up and settled on. And I’m happy to help you consider your own and offer ideas if you’d like my opinion of it. I’m fairly well versed with the show and the manga, with the most recent chapter I’ve read being chapter 158. There's more to go and explain but I think I've laid out the groundworks to hopefully pique your interest. This RP is open to most everyone really, as long as we can come up with a good story and something that stays true to the themes of MHA then I’m happy to RP with next to anything. So yeah, cheers for reading and I hope this takes your fancy.

TL DR Looking for someone to do a My Hero Academia RP that is more story based/oriented as opposed to one-off smut scenes.


----------

